# Lip Smacker Sauce



## jwg299 (Jun 7, 2015)

lip smacker.png



__ jwg299
__ Jun 7, 2015






If you have been looking for a good with everything barbeque sauce that's finger licking good, then try.....

*“Lip Smacker” Barbeque Sauce"*

4 Cups Heinz Ketchup (or another quality brand)
4 Cups Heinz White Vinegar (or another quality brand)
4 Cups Cold Water
6 Tbsp Chili Powder (pure chili powder not a blend)
6 Tbsp Sea Salt or Course Salt
6 Tbsp White Sugar
6 Tbsp Ground Black pepper
1 Lrg Yellow Cooking Onion, finely chopped
1 Med Lemon Juiced

Place all ingredients in a large pot and simmer over medium low heat until thick, about 2 hours.


----------

